# Kayaking Louisiana: 9-28-2012



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Found a little tripletail next to the dock before I even launched the yak so I scooped him up, took a pic, and let him go.



















Got a slot redfish on topwater. Took 3 casts for him to finally eat it, he kept chasing and blowing up on it, knocked it flying 7-8 times!










Also caught and released a pile of trout. Could'a filled the yak if I'd felt like cleaning em all!










Got my first big ugly from the yak. He towed me around for about 20 min maxed out my 30lbs boga grip!



















Alex


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice alex


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice,every time I drive through there going to work I wish I would have brought the kayak.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

azevedo16 said:


> Very nice,every time I drive through there going to work I wish I would have brought the kayak.


Yeah man, let me know! If I'm not working offshore I'll be your wingman.

Alex


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

If you don't mind telling, where were you fishing. I fished in Grand Isle earlier this year and have been wanting to go back with a kayak.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

FLfishR said:


> If you don't mind telling, where were you fishing. I fished in Grand Isle earlier this year and have been wanting to go back with a kayak.


I fish around Cocodrie. It's a lot quieter than Grand Isle, mush less motor boat traffic!

Alex


----------

